# Quick clean after a muddy walk



## Darrude (Jan 28, 2018)

Hi, new to this forum, was hoping I'd find an answer by searching but no such look.

We have a 7 month of cockerpoo that loves mud, and as we live a rural hilly part of the world there is plenty for him to explore! Is there a consensus on the best way for a quick clean? We have tried bath (very messy), shower which was a nightmare so have resorted to blasting him with a hose pipe, which he hates with a passion. Anyone had success with any gadgets or dog baths. I'm prepared to spend some money for a good quick solution.. even thinking about running hot water to the garage in the hope a warm blast won't be quite so traumatic! 

Thanks in advance.

Darren.


----------



## beckymnd (Oct 17, 2017)

I rarely hear of dogs that enjoy bath times! 
We just shower the dogs in the bathtub - they probably don't enjoy it, but it's the easiest way to get them clean from our perspective. We work on making it enjoyable with lots of treats!


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

I feel for you and your profile pic is what Lucky looks like on any walk in the winter! He goes in any puddle he can get near and is always the dirtiest dog on any walk when we meet others. I remain shocked to see Snow White dogs with only slightly muddy ends of their paws when Lucky is two tone orange and brown and looks like he’s waded chest deep in mud. But he seems to love it. 

We get through a lot of towels. I have a bowl I use outside on the rare occasions it’s just a paw wash. Mostly it’s scoop him up in a towel and into the shower. We used to use ice cubes we made out of blended fish to keep him in there. These days he’ll reluctantly stand and let you wash him. Mostly you can towel dry him and the hair dryer to finish off. He’s not too keen on that but will endure it and we still use fishy ice cubes for that. 

A friend with a cockerpoo has a full body suit for him (equafleece I think) and says it helps keep their dog cleaner.


----------



## Darrude (Jan 28, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. I am thinking I am going to have to put a sink in the garage (will come in handy for other things). But good idea wth the treats, I will try that next time. Think I'll try a large plastic box outside next, the hose seems a little too traumatic for him.

Our last dog was a doberman that would literally stop and cry if there was a muddy puddle he had to cross, I miss that! Guess that is the spaniel in him. Glad he isn't a princess dog though


----------



## Jules911! (Jan 12, 2018)

My friend recommended Equafleece she swears by them to keep her Cockapoo and labradoodle clean apart from the paws.


----------



## RobinMichael (Feb 1, 2018)

My mother has a wet room. After play time on the beach he looks bedraggled and he is rather sandy. I trap him in the bathroom. Get the shower to a suitable temperature, and shower his legs, underbelly and chin. I then use some shampoo that I bought at [email protected] I do each of his legs, underbelly and chin.

I then wrap him in a towel. I take the towel off, and wrap him in another towel. I then hand him to my mother who has a towel on her lap. He will also escape and shake himself dry.

Although it is undignified, I don't think objects too much. I think he rather likes the attention. It is rather time consuming and everything is rather wet afterwards. His coat looks lovely, like a teddy bear.

8 months old


----------



## Jeanlp (Jul 9, 2016)

....not just the spaniel in him - the poodle as well. They are both 'water' dogs. I fear you ate stuck with that problem!


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

Weekend, 2 long walks, twice ran around crazy to jump in sloppy mud and big puddles. 2 baths. Lots of towel washing...


----------

